# 10 week old puppy leg shaking



## ggdenny

Our first golden Paul did this as a puppy too. Our vet did an exam and chalked it up to nothing more than a puppy growing into and getting used to his body. I'd keep an eye on it for now and maybe just let the vet know what you're observing. Keep us updated.


----------



## ssbon18

ggdenny said:


> Our first golden Paul did this as a puppy too. Our vet did an exam and chalked it up to nothing more than a puppy growing into and getting used to his body. I'd keep an eye on it for now and maybe just let the vet know what you're observing. Keep us updated.


I'll keep an eye on it. Thank you so much makes me feel a little better.


----------



## jwemt81

Tucker did this too when he was a puppy. Our vet gave him a thorough exam and found nothing wrong. He eventually outgrew it as he got older.


----------



## ggd

This happens sometimes with my Lab still and she is almost 4. In her case I was told it was nothing to worry about.


----------



## Daisy and Rita

My pup also did this when she was a baby (9 weeks old), and still does now at 6 months old, but she has regular check-ups and she is fine. I have seen lots of older dogs do this too, especially smaller breeds.


----------



## iamswiss

Bailey also does this from time to time. I read it's not unusual and she doesn't seem to be in any pain.


----------



## zephyr

This same thing freaked us out when Oscar used to do it! We thought it was only in one leg, but then it switched to the other one -- however our vet also said it was probably just a growing thing, and he hasn't really done it in a long time now. It does for sure look pretty strange though!!


----------



## Murphysmom

Yep, Murphy does the same thing occasionally. The vet said nothing to worry about.


----------



## Farbauti

I noticed that with Loki when he was younger, the vet said he was fine it was nothing to worry about. He still does it and he is 17 months old.


----------



## joycerussell05

Hello my Golden has the same issue the right front leg shakes sometimes. Glad to hear it is not serious!


----------



## LynnC

joycerussell05 said:


> Hello my Golden has the same issue the right front leg shakes sometimes. Glad to hear it is not serious!


Hello and welcome. This is a very old thread (last post Jan 2010). You may want to start a new thread describing your pups symptoms and hopefully you will get current advice. If you have difficulty starting a thread just reach and anyone here will be more than happy to help you. Good luck with your pup and enjoy the forum.


----------

